# Discover Magazine Cover Article



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

This is a link to a thread on the CBT/Hypno Forum that Eric posted relative to the brain and fear: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001497


----------

